# new guy



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey guys,

Im Ben from West yorkshire, been in the coffee scene upwards now of 11 years so great to be part of a big forum of coffee nuts, currently running a hottop KN8828B-2 roaster with breville duo temp pro and dose control grinder. if anyones got any tips on the hottop profiling or where to get the spare filters and parts by all means let me know


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

morning ben


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the Forum.

I have two HTs converted to full computer controlled roasting using 'RoastLogger' software.

Don't roast as much as I did so do have a few spare parts around including filters.

So many new Roasters around its an interesting time for Hottop. They do have,of course, their new fully controlled model.


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

I got mine second hand which i would have loved a brand new one but its alot of money when I'm the only drinker in the house, thank you ronsil ill certainly.keep that in mind


----------



## brymstone (Apr 18, 2016)

Welcome! How is your experience with Sage DTP so far? Would love to hear your opinion.


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi brymstone







iv loved having it, took a lot of tweakin and playing but got there and now im smashing out espresso at 25-28 seconds with lovly thick creme. The grinder i took a little longer to come around too as when you measure out the 14g-18g (depending on preference) it spills out all over the place when grinding into the basket. I just made a little rubber matt that i had from an old bar i worked at years ago and problem solved







!


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

So in terms of rating is go 7.5 outta 10, always room for improvement but its what i could afford at the time


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brymstone (Apr 18, 2016)

benjbob said:


> Hi brymstone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff!


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Have you had any time to play with the breville (sage) gear??


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

ronsil said:


> Hi and welcome to the Forum.
> 
> I have two HTs converted to full computer controlled roasting using 'RoastLogger' software.
> 
> ...


Hi ronsil, word has it your the man to speak too about about converting my hottop to be used with roast logger. Would like to know are we talking a lot of mular? And also you mentioned you may have some spare filters for the hottop??


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Welcome Ben. Nice to see another Sageophile here!!!


----------

